# Duck Hunting From a Kayak



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

Does anyone Duck hunt from a kayak? If so, do you shoot from it or just use it to get to your destination? I have an Old Town Loon 138 so it is pretty stable and i would not be too afraid to shoot from it, but any suggestions would be great. Also the boat is red so any camo ideas other than painting the boat would be appreciated.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

G.P.

I'm sure you COULD shoot ducks from a kayak, but I've seen & been part of some pretty nasty accidents hunting from stable boats, let alone a kayak. I would hate for a fellow waterfowler to drown bud....please take advice from someone that's learned it the hard way.......BAD IDEA. Save your cash for a more stable platform to shoot from, or invest in a skull boat specifically designed for the task. Please be safe.

HM


----------



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for your post. You think it would be dangerous even in small rivers and lakes that dont have a lot of current or waves? How about the camo on the boat? Thanks!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

sounds like an accident waiting to happen my friend. If there just small rivers then i bet you can wade to anyspot?


----------



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for all your advice. I kind of knew that it would be too risky but it was nice to hear it from someone else. I would like to use the boat to trasport my gear and to get around so any camo ideas would be appreciated. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

This is a shot from a kayak.
It is not something to be entered into lightly. You've got to buy a hunting kayak - one that is extremely stable. Even with one of those you want to shoot off the bow or no more than 45 degrees. You want to practice rolling or capsizing that boat before you ever try hunting from it so that you know what it will and won't do. You don't want to hunt in dangerously cold temps, at least not until you are an expert with that boat. Keep a dry bag with a dry change of warm clothes. Accept the risk of losing your gun. Be prepared to kill a lot of birds and never lose a cripple.


----------



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

I feel very comfortable rolling in my kayak and it is extremely stable. I some times stand up in it and paddle. I have dry bags and I want to kill lots of ducsk, so it sounds like a good match. Thanks for your post. I am still wondering about camo ides if anyone has any. Thanks again.


----------



## inletboy9 (Jun 20, 2007)

I do a good bit of hunting out of a yak. I have a 8 foot dagger and regardless of my shot I have yet rolled it. As for the camo job mine is already camoed but to help it out I fastned some bungee straps on it and use it to hold natural vegetation or fastgrass works well too. Good luck and good hunting


----------



## G.P. (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks for all your help. I really appreciate it. i think i will try to get some kind of camo netting to put over the boat. I cant have it on there when i am moving but i can once i anchor off. Some kind of law about leagal camo and floating blinds. Thanks for everything.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

G.P. 
Camo paint for plastic and fiberglass is Krylon Fusion plastic primer. Put a darker base coat on, then on with your quality darker primers to match the water or surrounding vegetation. 
One other rather obvious thing you may want to take into consideration is how waterlogged your regular clothing will become once it gets wet in the event of a rollover. A kayak is rather easy to roll upright again while wearing a wet suit or no shirt at all, but you take a serious risk of drowning when you become waterlogged, and your clothing acts as a drag against what would otherwise be a standard self-righting. Of course a personal flotation device would be a must. 
A kayak would be a sensible decoy sled in the bogs or on the snow, but again I would sure think you're asking for trouble in that cold water.

BE SAFE!!
HM


----------

